# Hear me out. McDonalds is actually awesome.



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

McDonalds is actually becoming one of my favorite places to pick up food. On the rare occasion when a decent McDonalds order actually comes through that is. I'm talking door dash here as I wont take most fast food via Uber eats and risking not getting tipped. 

Most of the McDonalds in my area actually have their shit together (except the one Im banned from) and its almost like a well oiled machine. 

Above all though, the main reason I like McDezznuts is the packaging. They seal it all up. The bags they use are easy to carry because of the handles and last but not lest they bag up the drinks! Money aside, its the easiest food to actually handle and physically deliver😂. Too bad good $$$ McDezznuts orders are few and far between.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

For the most part, I liked my McD’s pickups. Most had the food ready, they all filled the drinks and they were clean. 

There were a few McD’s I wouldn’t pickup at because they were so unorganized, super slow and/or had dirty used diapers in the parking lot,


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

I got two McDonald’s here in town. One blows, the other is really good to deal with. I don’t mind going to the one but the other is auto decline.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

mch said:


> (except the one Im banned from)


....did I miss a story on that? &#129335;‍♂


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

mch said:


> (except the one Im banned from)












Agreed.

The Taco Bell near me is impressive in the same way. Zero contact with the cashier. Bags sealed with straws/napkins already inside. Quick service (five minutes tops) at the drive thru.

I probably wouldn't want to take deliveries from there. Not high quality food by any stretch. But great value for the money and they take the hygiene seriously.

I'd love to go back to my nearest In-N-Out too, but the line is never less than 10-20 cars deep. Same at Chik-Fil-A.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

mch said:


> McDonalds is actually becoming one of my favorite places to pick up food. On the rare occasion when a decent McDonalds order actually comes through that is. I'm talking door dash here as I wont take most fast food via Uber eats and risking not getting tipped.
> 
> Most of the McDonalds in my area actually have their shit together (except the one Im banned from) and its almost like a well oiled machine.
> 
> Above all though, the main reason I like McDezznuts is the packaging. They seal it all up. The bags they use are easy to carry because of the handles and last but not lest they bag up the drinks! Money aside, its the easiest food to actually handle and physically deliver&#128514;. Too bad good $$$ McDezznuts orders are few and far between.


You must write an apology to the mcdonalds manager that had you step aside now.
Mch ❤ Mch-donalds


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

SHalester said:


> ....did I miss a story on that? &#129335;‍♂


I posted about it here and downstairs I think. Basically I was being an impatient ahole and the manager screamed at me that I was "banned for life"

Not all McDonalds are created equal though and the one I was banned from is a complete shitshow and the manager is a raving lunatic.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

mch said:


> I posted about it here and downstairs I think. Basically I was being an impatient ahole and the manager screamed at me that I was "banned for life"
> 
> Not all McDonalds are created equal though and the one I was banned from is a complete shitshow and the manager is a raving lunatic.


Was this the cause or the effect of your conflict with Mch Deez?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

mch said:


> Basically I was being an impatient ahole and the manager screamed at me that I was "banned for life"


yeah, ok, I do seem to remember that now. So much drama. :thumbup:


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

doyousensehumor said:


> Was this the cause or the effect of your conflict with Mch Deez?
> 
> View attachment 498029


I find that highly offensive. &#128512;&#128512;&#128512;


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

mch said:


> ..._and the manager screamed at me that I was "banned for life_"


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

In NY they are still drive thru only with 30 minute lines and that puts them on my no fly zone.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

It's the Acid Bro.

When mixed with the Absinthe it creates euphoric hallucinations

You've been playing with Mark again haven't you


----------



## ConkeyCrack (Nov 19, 2019)

You lost me at "mcdonalds is awesome"


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

ConkeyCrack said:


> You lost me at "mcdonalds is awesome"


I was lost at McDon...


----------



## Helpmehome (Mar 14, 2020)

Time and location dependent. I like McDonald's for deliveries. Unless its in the hood. The worse the neighborhood, the more crowded the McDeezy.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

mch said:


> McDonalds is actually becoming one of my favorite places to pick up food. On the rare occasion when a decent McDonalds order actually comes through that is. I'm talking door dash here as I wont take most fast food via Uber eats and risking not getting tipped.
> 
> Most of the McDonalds in my area actually have their shit together (except the one Im banned from) and its almost like a well oiled machine.
> 
> Above all though, the main reason I like McDezznuts is the packaging. They seal it all up. The bags they use are easy to carry because of the handles and last but not lest they bag up the drinks! Money aside, its the easiest food to actually handle and physically deliver&#128514;. Too bad good $$$ McDezznuts orders are few and far between.


Starbucks does the same thing, and their staff are far friendlier. Despite my intensely good feelings about McDonalds' packaging, their clientele are cheap, and I have been getting a lot of sketchy delivery scenarios from them.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> Starbucks does the same thing, and their staff are far friendlier. Despite my intensely good feelings about McDonalds' packaging, their clientele are cheap, and I have been getting a lot of sketchy delivery scenarios from them.


For sure. On eats its an automatic decline.


----------

